# How to see network traffic per interface in FreeBSD?



## dellpe (Feb 26, 2014)

Want to see an amount of traffic passed through interface since boot. It's an ISPManager VDS with FreeBSD 8.0, and

`ifconfig -L epair521b -B`
does nothing.

Want to have output like Linux's `ifconfig`:


```
lo Link encap:Local Loopback
...

RX bytes:6642443661 (6.1 GiB) TX bytes:6642443661 (6.1 GiB)
```

Hope you can help me.Just reply me or send me an E-mail:dong@huanetwork.com.Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

FreeBSD 8.0 is end-of-life since November 2012 and is not supported any more. Please upgrade to a supported version.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 26, 2014)

And after upgrade, try the netstat() command 

`netstat -b -d -h -i em0`


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 26, 2014)

`systat -ifs` also provides useful information by interface and in a more readable form, at the expense of some detail, than `netstat -bdhi`.


----------



## jonfr (Mar 1, 2014)

I use net-mgmt/mrtg for this. It works great. It is not difficult to set this up.


----------

